# Baby brown, lil whips and 5 skink species :D



## richoman_3 (Sep 24, 2011)

ANOTHER awesome day herping today  
this time i found 3 new species for me 

i went to 2 spots, my old spot and a new one.
this is from my normal spot... (its dried up heaps so saw hardly any frogs!)



a very cute small tiny baby bluey









Lerista bougainvilli (saw heaps)












Marbled gecko eggs








Little whip snake








Some of the scenery ;D












New spot....

Baby Eastern brown snake 




















vids

Baby Eastern brown snake - YouTube
Baby Eastern brown snake - YouTube



Robust striped skink - were alot of these but they are so fast !








Eastern three lined skink - only saw this one














(i know im not allowed to upload handling pics, but its one of the only pics that came out clear  )







vid

Eastern three lined skink - YouTube



Garden skinks














vid

Garden skink - YouTube



Cormocephalus aurantiipes - was heeeeaps of these








And an odd specimen when on first glance i thought cormocephalus esulcatus but its most likely cormocephalus aurantiipes







And a creepy earwig 







enjoy


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 24, 2011)

Goodonya mate. Nice shots, are the garden skinks Carlia sp?


----------



## Serpentess (Sep 24, 2011)

Very nice variance in subjects. Some healthy looking specimens. Thanks for sharing, Richo.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 24, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> Goodonya mate. Nice shots, are the garden skinks Carlia sp?



thanks steve 
they are Lampropholis guichenoti


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 24, 2011)

great EB find!


----------



## nico77 (Sep 25, 2011)

looks like a good day out  Did you keep any of the pedes?

cheers
Nico


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks guys 

@nico: i grabbed the 2 pictured


----------



## dihsmaj (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice mate, did you handle the Brown?


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 25, 2011)

nah didnt handle it


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow these pics are fantastic. Good job.


----------



## edstar (Sep 25, 2011)

great job


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 25, 2011)

Thats funny, you took home two Pedes but the Earwig is creepy hahaha

And a creepy earwig 







enjoy [/QUOTE]


----------



## saratoga (Sep 25, 2011)

Good finds, thanks for posting


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks 

that earwig is creepy though


----------



## Enlil (Sep 29, 2011)

Earwig is a male introduced Forficula auricularia.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks ,
atleast they are better looking than those garden ones 
i find that they tend to like more salty muddy spots


----------

